# w00t!



## Zephyr

I sent a letter to San Francisco Bay Brand fish foods praising there products, and they sent me tons of free samples of bloodworms, mysis shrimp, and some new products for herps! I definately recommend them for people looking for a new treat for their fish!


----------



## Amphitrite

That's really good! Think they'd post to the UK? :lol:


----------



## englandbloke

i would usally say you must be a sad moron to do that, but i mite do that myself lol :roll:


----------



## Lupin

Thread moved here.


----------

